# iPod touch comme téléphone



## Paul Mailhiot (12 Septembre 2012)

À la recherche de retour d'expérience.

Avec le nouvel ipod touch 5ème génération, la possibilité de se connecter sur internet en wifi à plein d'endroit, je songe sérieusement à "couper" le cellulaire.

De plus, ici au Québec, il y a le service Dell Voice qui permet de transférer mon numéro actuel chez eux. Dell Voice est comme Skype avec en plus la possibilité d'un numéro, chose que Skype n'offre pas au Canada.

Donc, j'aurais l'internet à la maison, au travail, à plein d'endroit public. Et il y a toujours la boîte vocale de Dell Voice.

Qui d'entre vous fonctionne ainsi? Et ça se passe comment? Pas trop d'inconvénients?

Merci


----------



## NouvosurMac (19 Septembre 2014)

je ne sais si cest le bon lieu pour ma question: où et comment trouver une ancienne version de skype qui fonctionne sur iPod touch 4 8Go avec iOS 6.1.6? Celle qu'on télécharge sur l'AppleStore ne fonctionne qu'avec iOS7 et plus.
Merci à celui qui saura m'orienter


----------

